# Divinity Poodles



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello!

I finally managed to change my user name from Luvmyspoos to my kennel name of Divinity Poodles - yay for the tech team!

We are in BC, Canada and breed standards. We breed for mind, body and spirit - trying to achieve a well-rounded, healthy and diverse poodle that is ready to do anything with their families.

Please check out our website https://www.divinitypoodles.com

And... we have puppies on the ground with some spots still open on our waitlist.

Thanks
Denise


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

It's a nice website and your dogs are beautiful. I'm glad to see you have all your health testing right there and people know what they are going to get =)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome back! Beautiful Spoos! I have a question........does anyone know what ever happened to Yadda? Sad story.....she was was so full of knowledge that she shared so freely with everyone.....hope she got help.



P.S. I'm a little confused though...aren't you Apres Argent Standard Poodles too? I'm sure you can 'un-confuse' me LOL!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice web site! Does Cale have a corded coat?


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Entellechy said:


> It's a nice website and your dogs are beautiful. I'm glad to see you have all your health testing right there and people know what they are going to get =)


Thank you!

We try to be as transparent as possible


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Welcome back! Beautiful Spoos! I have a question........does anyone know what ever happened to Yadda? Sad story.....she was was so full of knowledge that she shared so freely with everyone.....hope she got help.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm a little confused though...aren't you Apres Argent Standard Poodles too? I'm sure you can 'un-confuse' me LOL!




Thanks x2!

I have only heard the rumours... sorry.

And no we aren't Apres Argent... that's Denise too and I bred Autumn to her boy Nino and now Chaos


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Nice web site! Does Cale have a corded coat?



Thank you!

No he is very curly and would probably cord in a heartbeat but he swims way too much for me to even want to attempt it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Denise. Lovely, easy to navigate web site! And I REALLY like Cale. Lovely structured boy who looks like he has as much brains as beauty.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for straightening my head.....it was the Chaos/Denise name connection I think Hahaha!!!!


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Welcome to the Forum Denise. Lovely, easy to navigate web site! And I REALLY like Cale. Lovely structured boy who looks like he has as much brains as beauty.


Thanks Cherie! All around 

Cale is a great dog! He is a fantastic worker and absolutely LOVES it! It is really fun to work with him regardless of venue.


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Thanks for straightening my head.....it was the Chaos/Denise name connection I think Hahaha!!!!


Ya it's funny - our husbands have the same name too lol


----------

